# Priming an Eheim filter



## Nont (1 Jan 2022)

Hello everyone,

I’m looking forward to buying an Eheim classic 250 (mainly because Eheim filter and hoses is dark green, my favorite color ).
I’ve heard that it’s hard to prime without sucking the hose and I’m paranoid of getting fish diseases and TB in my mouth, Is there anyway to prime it without sucking?


----------



## dw1305 (1 Jan 2022)

Natthanon said:


> I’m looking forward to buying an Eheim classic 250 (mainly because Eheim filter and hoses is dark green, my favorite color ).
> I’ve heard that it’s hard to prime without sucking the hose and I’m paranoid of getting fish diseases and TB in my mouth, Is there anyway to prime it without sucking


If you buy the double-taps it makes life a lot easier.

Cheers Darrel


----------



## Nont (1 Jan 2022)

dw1305 said:


> If you buy the double-taps it makes life a lot easier.
> 
> Cheers Darrel


Still, I feel a bit unsanitized


----------



## hypnogogia (1 Jan 2022)

Natthanon said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I’m looking forward to buying an Eheim classic 250 (mainly because Eheim filter and hoses is dark green, my favorite color ).
> I’ve heard that it’s hard to prime without sucking the hose and I’m paranoid of getting fish diseases and TB in my mouth, Is there anyway to prime it without sucking?


I sucked on the hoses for a good 10 years back in the day and never caught any illnesses.


----------



## Jaseon (1 Jan 2022)

hypnogogia said:


> I sucked on the hoses for a good 10 years back in the day and never caught any illnesses.


 That's what she said.


----------



## Nont (1 Jan 2022)

Would starting a syphon using a syphon starter or this method work on the canister?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (1 Jan 2022)

As Darrel says a set of double taps are useful. Once you’ve started the system you won’t need to do it again with double taps. You could try one of these to start it.








						Eheim (4003540) External Filter Starter Bulb 9mm - 25mm
					

Eheim Replacement Spare Part (4003540) External Filter starter bulb Fish Tanks And Aquariums 2227 2229 2327 2329




					www.eheim-aquarium-parts.co.uk


----------



## dw1305 (1 Jan 2022)

Hi all,





hypnogogia said:


> I sucked on the hoses for a good 10 years back in the day and never caught any illnesses.


I still do, it just cuts out a lot of mucking about.

Cheers Darrel


----------



## jaypeecee (1 Jan 2022)

Natthanon said:


> I’m looking forward to buying an Eheim classic 250 (mainly because Eheim filter and hoses is dark green, my favorite color ).
> I’ve heard that it’s hard to prime without sucking the hose and I’m paranoid of getting fish diseases and TB in my mouth, Is there anyway to prime it without sucking?


Hi @Natthanon 

Have you considered the Eheim ecco pro range, which are a doddle to prime - just close the lid! I have an ecco pro 130 and it's a good canister filter. Here's a link:









						EHEIM ecco pro 130
					

EHEIM ecco pro offers you an extraordinary combination of energy economy, performance and convenience. Only 5 Watt power consumption at a pump…




					eheim.com
				




Note also that the filter body is dark green! 

JPC


----------



## Nont (2 Jan 2022)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> As Darrel says a set of double taps are useful. Once you’ve started the system you won’t need to do it again with double taps. You could try one of these to start it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m a bit confused on what Darrel says at first, thought I still have to do it everytime even with the double tabs.
I probably give basic syphon starter a try.


jaypeecee said:


> Hi @Natthanon
> 
> Have you considered the Eheim ecco pro range, which are a doddle to prime - just close the lid! I have an ecco pro 130 and it's a good canister filter. Here's a link:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion but I’m going to give classic a try first.


jaypeecee said:


> Note also that the filter body is dark green!


Am I the only one who buy a canister filter based on its look though?


----------



## dw1305 (2 Jan 2022)

Hi all,


Natthanon said:


> I’m a bit confused on what Darrel says at first, thought I still have to do it everytime even with the double tabs.


If you clean the filter you still have to purge the air from the the filter. I've always done this with a mouth syphon, although I don't see any reason why a "syphon starter" shouldn't work.

The advantages of the double taps is if you want to just clean the portion of the hoses that go into the tank etc., you can close the tap, then take out the spray bar or filter intake. The filter remains full of water and should need re-priming when you restart it.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (2 Jan 2022)

After I’ve cleaned my canister filter I fill it up with water and close it up. After reconnecting the double taps I just open them up and the flow recommences by itself. Gently rocking the filter expels any inevitable trapped air. I only need to manually restart the siphon if I remove the hoses for cleaning. I got a mouthful of tank water last time so I’m going to take my own advice and get one of those starting bulbs!


----------



## Nont (2 Jan 2022)

@Aqua sobriquet I just made my self a diy starting bulb by cutting old gravel cleaner hoses, it should work nicely.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (2 Jan 2022)

Nice job, that should work.


----------



## jaypeecee (2 Jan 2022)

Natthanon said:


> Am I the only one who buy a canister filter based on its look though?


Hi @Natthanon 

Even if you are, so what? It's yours to do as you wish. My Ecco Pro 130 gets stuffed in a cupboard - out of sight. So, that decides it for me.

JPC


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (4 Jan 2022)

I bought one of these in the end as it was a lot cheaper than the Eheim. I paid £6.89 inc postage.


----------



## Garuf (4 Jan 2022)

Maybe I’m being daft but I have always primed my 2213 by filling it with water, then putting the head on, then pouring in more water directly into the in hose until water is visible in the outside then putting on the intakes and turning it on.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (4 Jan 2022)

As I mentioned earlier, as I have double taps I don’t normally need to do anything. I removed and cleaned out the hoses a little while back though and needed to restart the siphon. It wasn’t so easy with a double inlet that has a skimmer on it so I had to do things the old way.


----------

